# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  nieuw dus voorstellen

## somebody

Ik had gewoon n vraag maar dit is best officieel jezelf voorstellen....oke dan, ik ben n vrouw , moeder, 44 jr op zich leef ik gezond denk ik zo, maar ja dan kan je toch klachten gaan krijgen door eoa..

----------

